# Loudness war database



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hay all,
I just stumbled on this great resource for checking headroom/compression on music releases.

http://www.dr.loudness-war.info/

You can even get tools to add to the library and check your own recordings.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

rab-byte said:


> Hay all,
> I just stumbled on this great resource for checking headroom/compression on music releases.
> 
> http://www.dr.loudness-war.info/
> ...


Excellent, thanks for that! I'll have to give the software a go sometime.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Very cool! thanks for posting this. I wish the software supported more file types than just .wav and .mp3.
I would love to see the data put into graphs to see some trends over time, artist, record label etc.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

That would be very cool. 

I like how the database is ever expanding. 
I was surprised to see some sacd's actually had more compression then their original recordings. Wow


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

hmm interesting about the SACD's I wonder how that was tested because that program only supports .wav and .mp3 and as far as I know the encryption on SACD has not been cracked.
I guess you could record the SACD using the analog outputs and save them as a wav file but that leaves a lot of room for user error. Maybe those SACD listings were the CD layer from hybrid disks.


----------

